# Ring Pull Bottle Caps...



## lczaban (29/6/09)

I got some birthday beers last night (paid for by SWMBO :super: ), and one of them was a 6-pack of Mac's Hop Rocker. I was surprised to find that they were using ring-pull caps on their stubbies, which I haven't seen for ages. The last beer I remember seeing with ring pulls was West End Draught a number of years ago, while I also remember the old, squat style Coopers bottles from the 80's having ring pulls as well. Apart from the Bundaberg soft drinks (GB and Sars), which other beers/beverages cap their bottles with ring pulls??


----------



## Thunderlips (29/6/09)

GravityGuru said:


> I got some birthday beers last night (paid for by SWMBO :super: ), and one of them was a 6-pack of Mac's Hop Rocker. I was surprised to find that they were using ring-pull caps on their stubbies



Like this eh?





I hate to admit it but sometimes I really do struggle with twist tops.

The only pull tab caps I've seen are on those Bundaberg ginger beer bottles.


----------



## white.grant (29/6/09)

I once watched a bloke make little harleys out of those ring pulls.


----------



## lczaban (29/6/09)

Thunderlips said:


> Like this eh?



That's them. They have pretty well disappeared off the face of the planet, but I thought I would put it out there to see if anyone is still using them. I wonder why they fell out of favour with breweries...

I still have some ring-pull stubbies of WE Draught and a stubbie of CSA as keepsakes. I'm not sure whether there is a market for full beer bottles that are about 8-10 years old for the WE, and about 25 years for the CSA. I'm sure they wouldn't be in any condition to drink either... :icon_vomit:


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/09)

Yup little bikes, I can do that. And there was a bit of a twist so you can make a 'parking stand' so the little nano sculpture can stand up by itself. In the late 70s all CUB stubbies had ring pulls, whereas XXXX were crown seals. I loved the ring pulls but of course nowadays they would be politically incorrect, choking dolphins etc. Heck I might even buy some ginger beer and post the results. :icon_cheers:


----------



## lczaban (29/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Yup little bikes, I can do that. And there was a bit of a twist so you can make a 'parking stand' so the little nano sculpture can stand up by itself. In the late 70s all CUB stubbies had ring pulls, whereas XXXX were crown seals. I loved the ring pulls but of course nowadays they would be politically incorrect, choking dolphins etc. Heck I might even buy some ginger beer and post the results. :icon_cheers:



AWESOME! <GG does a little happy dance!> :beerbang: :super:


----------



## T.D. (29/6/09)

I wonder if these could be used in homebrew? Has anybody seen them used with a bench capper? Not sure if they are applied in the same way as crown seals or whether you'd need a special machine to put them on.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (29/6/09)

GravityGuru said:


> I got some birthday beers last night (paid for by SWMBO :super: ), and one of them was a 6-pack of Mac's Hop Rocker.



What did you think of the Hop Rocker?
I was in NZ for the weekend and went to a Macs neighbourhood bar in Kingsland (Auckland). The Hop Rocker on tap was etremely good. Better than I remember it from bottle.


----------



## loikar (29/6/09)




----------



## lczaban (30/6/09)

Gregor said:


> What did you think of the Hop Rocker?
> I was in NZ for the weekend and went to a Macs neighbourhood bar in Kingsland (Auckland). The Hop Rocker on tap was etremely good. Better than I remember it from bottle.



I liked the Hop Rocker. I think it's a good example of a hoppy beer from this part of the world, but I like it because it isn't this over-the-top American style. The beer is still pleasant and approachable, and has quite a clean, refreshing taste which is something you wouldn't normally expect out of a commercial beer that is supposed to be hop-driven from a flavour point of view. I can imagine it would be something else on tap though - lucky bastard!!



BeerFingers said:


>



Nice one BF!


----------



## loikar (30/6/09)

GravityGuru said:


> Nice one BF!



:icon_drunk:


----------



## sumo (30/6/09)

The Mac's bottle is a ginger beer bottles too! The history is that the brewery had a hard time getting real beer bottles and caps, so went down the ginger beer bottles and pull caps so they could bottle their beer. They've never changed back!


----------



## white.grant (30/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Yup little bikes, I can do that. And there was a bit of a twist so you can make a 'parking stand' so the little nano sculpture can stand up by itself. In the late 70s all CUB stubbies had ring pulls, whereas XXXX were crown seals. I loved the ring pulls but of course nowadays they would be politically incorrect, choking dolphins etc. Heck I might even buy some ginger beer and post the results. :icon_cheers:



Hey Bribie,

The instructions on how to do it would be cool..

cheers

grant


----------



## Supra-Jim (30/6/09)

Grantw said:


> Hey Bribie,
> 
> The instructions on how to do it would be cool..
> 
> ...



LOL, I can see it now, the noobs of the future:

"How do i make those funky little bike thingys from bottle caps and why doesn't my airlock bubble?"

But seriously, Bribie we do need pics and instructions!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Renegade (30/6/09)

A Bottle Cap Origami Competition would be the go ! Don't give away your secrets Bribie, one day it may bring you vast riches.


----------



## Supra-Jim (30/6/09)

Renegade said:


> A Bottle Cap Origami Competition would be the go ! Don't give away your secrets Bribie, one day it may bring you vast riches.



Global domination, one folded bottle cap at a time, and eventually.....






:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Polar Beer (30/6/09)

My wife and I were married in NZ and had all Macs beers at the reception. I found you just can't rip them open with the gusto you might with a screw or crown top. Too much force applied in the wrong direction leaves the cap in place but the ring removed. Easy to do when you've had a wedding serve volume of beer. You can also cut your finger open on the ribbon when it opens up. 
Cool idea. But drink enough of them in one hit and they'll cause you trouble.


----------



## reminiz (28/9/11)

Wow old topic, however i was wondering if you can actually purchase ring-cap tops for homebrewing use? In low quantities. Alibaba seems to only do quantities of 50,000 or more... i was hoping for the 100-500 qty mark. 

I don't think anyone answered the question about using a bench capper with ring-pull caps? Possible? or is a special machine required? Cheers.


----------

